# Wrapping/packaging soap slices



## SoapyQueenBee (Sep 6, 2014)

Happy weekend everyone!

How do those of you who craft cake slice soap bars package your pretties?  I've been looking around for ideas, but nothing has really jumped out at me, yet.  I considered some small pastry boxes, but the triangular slices don't seen to fit well and the larger ones allow waaay too much movement even with filler.  Also, they're about $9 for 3, here, which doesn't seem terribly economical, when I need about 30 at a time.  
I'd love to hear/see any suggestions!


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 6, 2014)

SoapyQueenBee said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> How do those of you who craft cake slice soap bars package your pretties?  I've been looking around for ideas, but nothing has really jumped out at me, yet.  I considered some small pastry boxes, but the triangular slices don't seen to fit well and the larger ones allow waaay too much movement even with filler.  Also, they're about $9 for 3, here, which doesn't seem terribly economical, when I need about 30 at a time.
> I'd love to hear/see any suggestions!



Do a google search for cake slice boxes and you'll find a ton of them out there.  The ones with the clear plastic tops are nice so you can see the soap.


----------



## seven (Sep 6, 2014)

i put my cake slices on these boxes. cheap and easy to get over here. also, you can see the cake inside. it's only available in 1 size though, which is a pity. can't make the cake too high, otherwise it won't fit.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. 

Seven, those are exactly what I first had in mind!  Are they terribly pricey?  

I'm going to search around some more, today.  I'm working on limited funds for right now, so pretty or cute yet cost-effective is the goal.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 6, 2014)

That cake packaging/presentation is insane


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Seven, you might seriously have someone try to eat that soap!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2014)

Seven, that looks really beautiful!


----------



## seven (Sep 7, 2014)

thank you guys  that particular packaging is quite economical (i live in indonesia btw). if i remember correctly it cost me around 25 cents each. i bought it in a baking shop not far from my house. i can get it cheaper if i try to find the source, which is further out from my city. is it expensive in the US for these boxes?


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Sep 8, 2014)

They look great x


----------

